# Pre-Op EGD billable for Bariatric Surgery?



## pupsgrl (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone know if you can bill for the Pre-Op EGD for Bariatric Surgery?  Is it included in the "package"?
Thanks!!


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

pupsgrl said:


> Anyone know if you can bill for the Pre-Op EGD for Bariatric Surgery?  Is it included in the "package"?
> Thanks!!



I don't believe that is included in a package.  I would bill for any pre-op diagnostic testing.


----------



## ewilliams941@gmail.com (Jan 25, 2018)

*What would you code?*



ajs said:


> I don't believe that is included in a package.  I would bill for any pre-op diagnostic testing.




I want to bill for the pre-op testing as well, but unsure of what to code as the DX ... ?

For example, a patient may undergo EGD (43235) prior to Gastric Bypass, so how would we code our Primary DX? ... Patients are often over-weight prior to the bypass surgery, but I noticed the DX (E66.01) for obesity is *NOT* on the LCD for 43235 ... so will it just be denied? ... What is the proper/payable DX for such a pre-testing procedure?

Any advice is appreciated


----------

